# صواعق كهربائيه و ليازر ولوحات ساهر واقلام الكاميرا



## الغروووب (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخواني كما عودناكم على كل جديد 
اليوم وصلتني كميه من
 الصواعق الكهربائيه 
الليازر
 ولوحات ساهر 
واقلام الكاميرا 

وهي كتالي...... 
1/عصا كهربائيه للدفاع عن النفس بسعر 900 ريال
شاهد "صاعق كهربائي عصا كهرب" على YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIyNrWxr4lY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

2/الصاعق البليسي  بسعر 600 ريال  ناظر الرابط 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKvh0ZJNU3c&feature=youtube_gdata_player

3/صاعق القبضه يوضع في اليد بسعر 600 ريال 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPfXrQrbDC4&feature=yout ube_gdata_player

4 / لوحة ساهر وسعرها ب1000 ريال YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvcnqUc26JQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

5 / الليزر الازرق الحارق وسعره 900 ريال. 


اخواني التسليم يد بيد بالغربيه والشرقيه 
وخارجها يرسل. ع حسابنا ونرسل البضاعه ع ارامكس او فدكس او غيرها من مكاتب الشحن 
علما ان قيمه الشحن ع المشتري

ارجوكم التواصل للجادين فقط

0599660064

يرجى التواصل المباشر على الرقم لعدم التواجد في الموقع
تم نشر الاعلان عن طريق مسوق
​*


----------

